# Chinese Gender Calendar - Any truth in it or just nonsense?



## shirlls

I was just wondering if anyone has used the Chinese gender prediction calendar (where you input your age and month of conception and it tells you if you are likely to have a boy or girl) and found it accurate? 

Just wondering out of curiosity....


----------



## proudparent88

I was curious about this too so I tested it a little further and used my other kids as an example to see what it would say it was wrong for one right for the other I will soon be having my ultrasound to find out what this one is if it's a girl or boy and it's telling me boy but I am hoping they tell me girl at my scan! I guess I will find out if it's right 2 out of three or wrong 2 out of 3 times! Some believe in this some don't I even did the at home baking soda gender prediction test I did it twice first time it said boy second it said girl so it's really hard to tell! The needle thing also says girl so it's really running on girl wins but online quizzes tell me a boy but I guess we will see what I am told!


----------



## shirlls

Please keep me posted! x


----------



## proudparent88

shirlls said:


> Please keep me posted! x

Of course I will!


----------



## bumpin2012

Different charts say different things.

I have found that charts that actually convert your western age to your lunar age to be the most correct, but sill only closer to 50/50 rather than the 90% accuracy they claim


----------



## Doey92

It predicted me a girl and ds is definitely a boy ! X


----------



## Beneli

If you use the actual charts that convert the lunar years and lunar ages, etc., they tend to be eerily acurate! They were right for both my boys and hoping they're right this time around as well! Also very right for my boys were moon phase theory and moon sign theory!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

just looking though, charts tell us boy, we find out thursday for sure


----------



## Loui1001

It was wrong for me both times!


----------



## florence_

I am so excited to know the gender I don't know why cause im not fussed ive taken 9 gender prediction quizzes online, 7 say boy 2 say girl!? im ages away from finding out, my first scan 12wks on 2nd jan xx


----------



## Srrme

1 was right for me and the other 2 were wrong.


----------



## princessvix

Im a first time mummy and wondered the same thing. I took the test and it said it was a boy, I found out nearly 2 months ago I was indeed having a boy  xxx


----------



## proudparent88

My scan is a week from Friday the 10th and we will know what baby is I will be sure to let you know! I posted in Gender Prediction with information and pics for everyone to give final guesses I am trying to see if more people think it's a girl or boy! I am so excited!


----------



## GH081012

shirlls said:


> I was just wondering if anyone has used the Chinese gender prediction calendar (where you input your age and month of conception and it tells you if you are likely to have a boy or girl) and found it accurate?
> 
> Just wondering out of curiosity....



It was right for 1 out of 3 for me. I had 3 boys it guessed the boy right but said girl for my other 2 boys. For this one it's saying girl again lol so i'm going to say boy.


----------



## proudparent88

UPDATE: The chinese gender gender calendar has been right 2 out of 3 times! My baby is a BOY which it said it would be!


----------



## Kelx44

worked for me so who knows lol


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm working on making my little one so I don't have experience with that, but I did it for my mother and it said I was supposed to be a boy and my brother was supposed to be a girl


----------



## MumLtdEST2010

It has been right for me for my first 2 pregnancies. We are staying team yellow for this one.

2010 predicted boy- correct
2012 predicted girl- correct


----------



## modified

I'm predicted a girl! It's a bit too early to tell for me though :haha:

I was curious though and put in my mums age and date of conception for myself, my brother and my sister, the same for my husbands mum with him (only child) and again for my 2 nephews and niece.

It was right every time :wacko:


----------

